# Several Questions



## crazy4cochins (Jul 16, 2009)

Feeding my pregnant doe who IS COPPER deficent, I need some help on a feeding plan.
I want to switch her to goat chow.(She is currently eating sweet feed for all livestock.) 
Has loose minerals but doesn't seem to like to eat it. Has clean water all the time.
So I also give her hay(Brohme) 
1. Should I feed her alfalfa pellets?
2.  How can I up her copper quickly?
3. Calcium ? if I let her in the chicken area they get oyster shells,grit, will she get sick if she eats it?
Also she has bald patch on her side( can she get an Ivomec shot while pregnant to kill parasites and worm her.
I feel terrible she has not been taken care of and is always twitching and acts itchy, I want to get her healthy fast.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 16, 2009)

1.  Yes, work her up to free choice.
2.  Copper bolus, also recommend BoSe injection
3.  Do not let her in the chicken area!  The alfalfa will increase her ca intake.
4.  Ivermec is safe throughout pregnancy, altho we never deworm a doe within 45 days of breeding with anything.  You should deworm her 3 or 4 times 10 days apart if she has not been dewormed.

How far along is she?


----------



## crazy4cochins (Jul 16, 2009)

I am not sure when she's due? They were brought out to my neighbors this winter and she had twins that died. that was in Feb or March.
She was in with the buck and wether so I know shes probably pregnant.
She's small so its hard to tell when they will come.
I keep lookin at her butt and she has a tiny udder and ligements don't look saggy??? I wanted to take her to the vet but haven't had the $$.  You can see alot of movement on the right side and i am just worried sick ALL day shes going to pop!!
So If she eats goat chow and alfalfa pellets and gets a BoSe shot along with the Ivomec shot. she'll be ok?
Should I still feed her the brohme hay? I am getting them out to browse a little each day,She has a new 9week old friend, named choula who is with her in the pen. The baby has already had shots and been wormed and will need to be again in like 1 week.
Thanks for the help
went and got a new feed that does not have corn as the main ingredient and will be getting her a shot of BoSe and Iveomec asap. 
I have another question, what is Boss??


----------



## Chaty (Jul 17, 2009)

BOSS is Black Oil Sunflower Seeds.... I add some to the feed and give as a treat...will make hair shiney. What type of goat is it? Nigerians and Pygmies breed or cycle all year long but hte larger type dairy goats are seasonal. Only breed 6 mths of the year. If she is the larger type goats she shouldnt of coome back into heat till the summer as mine are just starting to cycle again. But my smaller type goats go all yr long.
Depending on what type of goats she is she might or might not be pregnant. Hope this helps and I agree with helmsted also on the Bo-se and wormer also.


----------



## crazy4cochins (Jul 17, 2009)

She is some kind of mini, I thought mini oberhasli at first but now I am wondering if she's not a kinder goat. My new baby is 9 weeks old and is almost the same height as Gracie(momma)
Choula is an Alpine-nubian-boer mix. So Gracie must be a mini.
I am around 5'4" and she comes to little past my knees. She is a little taller than my pygmy wether but smaller than my fainting buck.
Look her up on the "what breeds are these" and you can see her picture,she's the red bay with black stripes on her.
As for her being pregnant I do think she is, next pay day I will have to take her!! I am going crazy.lol
Boss = sunflower seeds,awsome why hasn't anyone just said black sunflower seeds. They have them at my feed store,my chickens are needing a little extra jump and so that works out for everyone.
I was told she had babies in Feb or march and they died. So then that would have led me to believe that she was bred in the fall of last year. well we will see what the doc says.
She's already getting picky on me, she won't eat her hay so can I get a bale of straight alfalfa and ,is it ok for baby Choula to eat it also?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## norcal (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, are BOSS the same as the black sunflower seeds they sell for birds??


----------



## freemotion (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, they enjoy them shells and all.  Keep my guineas tame, too (sort of....I can call them in from the neighbor's yards sometimes now, thanks to BOSS!)


----------

